# αυτόφωρο - αυτόφωρη διαδικασία



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Αρχίζω να μαζεύω ορισμένες αποδόσεις για το *αυτόφωρο*, μια και δεν με ικανοποιούν αυτά που βρίσκω στα λεξικά.

Ξεκινώ με τις εκφράσεις που έχουμε στο Σύνταγμα. Πηγές: Ελληνικό, Αγγλικό.

Άρθρο 6 του Συντάγματος
1. Κανένας δεν συλλαμβάνεται ούτε φυλακίζεται χωρίς αιτιολογημένο δικαστικό ένταλμα, που πρέπει να επιδοθεί τη στιγμή που γίνεται η σύλληψη ή η προφυλάκιση. Εξαιρούνται τα *αυτόφωρα εγκλήματα*.
2. Όποιος συλλαμβάνεται για *αυτόφωρο έγκλημα* ή με ένταλμα προσάγεται στον αρμόδιο ανακριτή το αργότερο μέσα σε είκοσι τέσσερις ώρες από τη σύλληψη, αν όμως η σύλληψη έγινε έξω από την έδρα του ανακριτή, η προσαγωγή γίνεται μέσα στον απολύτως αναγκαίο χρόνο για τη μεταγωγή του. Ο ανακριτής οφείλει, μέσα σε τρεις ημέρες από την προσαγωγή, είτε να απολύσει τον συλληφθέντα είτε να εκδώσει ένταλμα φυλάκισης. Η προθεσμία αυτή παρατείνεται για δύο ημέρες, αν το ζητήσει αυτός που έχει προσαχθεί, ή σε περίπτωση ανώτερης βίας που βεβαιώνεται αμέσως με απόφαση του αρμόδιου δικαστικού συμβουλίου.

Άρθρο 62
Όσο διαρκεί η βουλευτική περίοδος ο βουλευτής δεν διώκεται ούτε συλλαμβάνεται ούτε φυλακίζεται ούτε με άλλο τρόπο περιορίζεται χωρίς άδεια του Σώματος. Επίσης δεν διώκεται για πολιτικά εγκλήματα βουλευτής της Βουλής που διαλύθηκε, από τη διάλυσή της και έως την ανακήρυξη των βουλευτών της νέας Βουλής. Η άδεια θεωρείται ότι δεν δόθηκε, αν η Βουλή δεν αποφανθεί μέσα σε τρεις μήνες αφότου η αίτηση του εισαγγελέα για δίωξη διαβιβάστηκε στον Πρόεδρο της Βουλής. Η τρίμηνη προθεσμία αναστέλλεται κατά τη διάρκεια των διακοπών της Βουλής. Δεν απαιτείται άδεια για τα *αυτόφωρα κακουργήματα*.


Article 6
1. No person shall be arrested or imprisoned without a reasoned judicial warrant which must be served at the moment of arrest or detention pending trial, except when *caught in the act of committing a crime*.
2. A person who is arrested *in the act of committing a crime* or on a warrant shall be brought before the competent examining magistrate within twenty-four hours of his arrest at the latest; should the arrest be made outside the seat of the examining magistrate, within the shortest time required to transfer him thereto. The examining magistrate must, within three days from the day the person was brought before him, either release the detainee or issue a warrant of imprisonment. Upon application of the person brought before him or in case of force majeure confirmed by decision of the competent judicial council, this time-limit shall be extended by two days.

Article 62
During the parliamentary term the Members of Parliament shall not be prosecuted, arrested, imprisoned or otherwise confined without prior leave granted by Parliament. Likewise, a member of a dissolved Parliament shall not be prosecuted for political crimes during the period between the dissolution of Parliament and the declaration of the election of the members of the new Parliament. Leave shall be deemed not granted if Parliament does not decide within three months of the date the request for prosecution by the public prosecutor was transmitted to the Speaker. The three month limit is suspended during the Parliament's recess. No leave is required when Members of Parliament are *caught in the act of committing a felony*.​
Για τη διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, μου αρέσει η διατύπωση
*(special) procedure for in flagrante crimes / offences*
όπως περίπου είναι εδώ.
Εναλλακτικά:
in accordance with the *procedure for offenders caught in the act* 
όπως εδώ.

Κάτι καλύτερο;

Και τι προτείνετε για το *οδηγήθηκε στο αυτόφωρο*;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2011)

Εδώ λέει was immediately taken to court under the flagrant crime procedure.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Βρισκω μερικά ευρήματα για το *in flagrante delicto procedure*, όλα από καλές πηγές, π.χ.

An interesting issue arises under Art. 6(3)(b) in connection with the in flagrante delicto procedure which exists in most judicial systems
in accordance with the in flagrante delicto procedure provided for in the code of penal procedure


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Για το in flagrante delicto υπάρχει, πάντως, και (μικρό) λήμμα στη γουίκη, συνδεδεμένο με το ελληνικό λήμμα για το αυτόφωρο έγκλημα.


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 24, 2011)

...καθώς και (in) flagrant delict, κατ' αντιστοιχία με το γαλλικό délit flagrant.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Να πω επίσης ότι δεν θεωρώ το _flagrant crime_ (ή το σκέτο _flagrant delict_) σωστή απόδοση της _επ' αυτοφώρω σύλληψης_. Περισσότερο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι για κυνικά εγκλήματα, κατάφωρα εγκλήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Και η αρχική πηγή: Ο Ιουστινιάνειος κώδικας του Τριβωνιανού (9.13.1): [...]_in ipsa rapina et adhuc flagrante crimine comprehensi_ που θα πει (κλέβω από τη γερμανική βίκη): Συνελήφθησαν επιτόπου κατά τη διάπραξη της ληστείας και την άσκηση του εγκλήματος (ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων).


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να πω επίσης ότι δεν θεωρώ το _flagrant crime_ (ή το σκέτο _flagrant delict_) σωστή απόδοση της _επ' αυτοφώρω σύλληψης_. Περισσότερο με κάνει να σκέφτομαι για κυνικά εγκλήματα, κατάφωρα εγκλήματα.



Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ψάξω περισσότερο αυτό, γιατί από το γαλλογενές *in flagrant delict*, βλέπω να αποσπάται ένα σκέτο _flagrant delict_ (έχω και ένα εύρημα _*procedure of flagrant delict*_) και ίσως θα πρέπει να το δω πώς έχει απλωθεί σε τόσα βιβλία!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2011)

Το Black's πάντως έχει in flagrante delicto, και flagrans crimen.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2012)

Πώς θα λέγαμε το Αυτόφωρο Πρωτοδικείο; Σήμερα πρωτοσυνάντησα τον όρο, και σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω μακρινάρι, αλλά θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας. Μήπως το έχει συναντήσει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Με δύο λέξεις δεν ξεφεύγεις, πάντως. Άσε να έχουμε κάπου το πάνω χέρι.


Το δικό μου μακρινάρι: First Instance Court for In flagrante delicto cases


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2012)

Εγώ έβαλα _Court of First Instance trying under the flagrant crime procedure_. Αν συνυπολογίσεις ότι το δικαστήριο είναι μονομελές και ότι αναφέρεται και η πόλη, έχει πιάσει περίπου μια γραμμή ως τώρα :)


----------

